# proper pH 8.2 with plants?



## laihafloyd (Nov 28, 2007)

does anyone know if using proper pH with annubias and java ferns is o.k.? i'm asking because i read in an advertisement for the product not to use with planted aquariums, but it was a general caption for proper pH buffers, not just the 8.2.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

I have both Anubia Bateri and Java Fern in my tank. The Ph is around 8- 8.5. Plants are growing ok. My Val. gigantea isn't doing as well though. I'm not sure if there is something in "proper PH" that could be more harmful to plants than water with a "natural" ph of 8.2. ? Most plants don't do that well in hard water, so maybe it just a reminder :-?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Both of my dwarf Anubias are doing nicely in my tank - pH 8.0 to 8.2.

My Amazon sword ain't lookin' too good.


----------

